# Serious field emergencies



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

1. Hyperthermia (heat stroke) - check body temp, may be 108+ - cool them down ASAP - some Critical care specialists don't recommend ice, but I've done too many in the field that have done well. Ice bags on head and groin and cool them down to 103. You can use isopropyl alcohol and cool water, but it takes much longer to cool them down. IV fluids are a good idea, even if you get them cooled down - helps to perfuse the kidneys and reduces the risk of DIC, a very serious complication to heat stroke

2. wounds and lacerations where the blood is arterial (bright red and pulsing) - apply pressure to stop the bleeding and seek immediate medical 
attention

3. penetrating wounds to the eye - I keep atropine ophthalmic drops in my medical kit. We once had a dog get a thorn penetrating into the eye - the eye immediately fills with blood - the sooner you get the pupil dilated the better (less chance of adhesions within the eye) Put atropine if available into the eye at the rate of one drop every 10 minutes for up to 1 hour and find an ophthalmologist

3. penetrating chest wounds - try to obstruct the air blowing out of the chest, leave the object in place and seek immediate medical attention 

4. gastric dilitation (bloat) seek immediate medical attention - if it's far away it's sometimes possible to pass a stomach tube and temporarily relieve the pressure, but most require surgical intervention

5. broken limbs - fashion a temporary splint from foam pipe insulation or a magazine formed into a tube, and try to immobilize the limb to prevent further damage

These are the worst field emergencies that come to mind, but I will add more if anyone has suggestions or additions


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

So it sounds like a few other things might be in order for the first aid kit....maybe some old bathroom towels, some close cell foam (the bendable kind).

Ice (which in the summer would probably be in a cooler) but maybe some clean ziplock bags....

I know one of our dogs got stung by a few hundred bees once running in competition. The blind was planted unknowingly right on a bees nest. The first dog to run must have stirred them up (she did not get stung). Our dog ran second and when we walked off the line he had been stung over 80 times that I could actually count. 40 times on the head alone.

We iced him (put ice in a sock) down and gave him some benedryl.

WRL


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed Aycock said:


> 1. Hyperthermia (heat stroke) - check body temp, may be 108+ - cool them down ASAP - some Critical care specialists don't recommend ice, but I've done too many in the field that have done well. Ice bags on head and groin and cool them down to 103. You can use isopropyl alcohol and cool water, but it takes much longer to cool them down. IV fluids are a good idea, even if you get them cooled down - helps to perfuse the kidneys and reduces the risk of DIC, a very serious complication to heat stroke
> 
> 2. wounds and lacerations where the blood is arterial (bright red and pulsing) - apply pressure to stop the bleeding and seek immediate medical
> attention
> ...


That's great stuff Ed... I think we should move this one to the Training forum... what do you think?

Shayne


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

NOT!! I asked him to put it here....

You FM (Fancy Moderator) can COPY it to the other forum if you would like...

:shock: 

WRL


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> NOT!! I asked him to put it here....
> 
> You FM (Fancy Moderator) can COPY it to the other forum if you would like...
> 
> ...


Exactly what products are being reviewed? Read the badge sister... don't make me pull jurisdiction on you.

Shayne


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Don't make me come down to AR to kick your arse Shayne....you'd get embarrassed.

WRL


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'd be first in line to buy a ticket to _that_ show!!

KG


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> broken limbs - fashion a temporary splint from foam pipe insulation or a magazine formed into a tube, and try to immobilize the limb to prevent further damage


As a medic in the Army we carried what we call a SAM splint. Can't for the life of me remember what SAM stands for, but it is some type of high density foam covering a malleable metal sheet. You mapipulate it into the desired configuration and then tape or Ace wrap it around the injury site to immobilize. I still have a couple that I carry in my kit. They should be available thru any medical supply business. 

Anthony


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

*Snakebites?*

Ed,

What should we keep around for a snakebite?

My training partner had her 9 month white lab pup bit by a copperhead Sunday night in her backyard. The bite was above its hind paw. It swelled up and the pup passed out for 3 hours before she got him to the vet. The Vet identified it as a snakebite or Tammy would have never known.

Where we train, thee is also lots of cotton mouths.

Terry


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Poisonous snake bites are medical emergencies, and should be handled accordingly. Copperheads are the least toxic of the 4 poisonous snakes in the US, but nevertheless field treatment of snake bites is impractical and just delays getting them to a veterinarian. Snake proofing through aversion training is the best thing that you can do to prevent snake bites if snakes are prevalent in your area.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Regarding eye injuries, the use of Atropine 1% Ophthalmic, one drop, 2-3 times during the first 30 minutes should be more than adequate. Atropine rapidly penetrates an injured eye. Majority of penetrating eye injures that cause intraocular bleeding is the result of trauma to the iris. Atropine dilates and paralyzes the iris that helps stop further bleeding. If scaring occurs, it is better to have the iris in the dilated position for long-term visual function. The toxic effects of Atropine are tachy-arrhythmias and agitation. Remember to restrain a dog that is pawing at an injured eye to avoid additional damage.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Where can you get this Anthopine stuff????


----------

